# My new one eyed girl - needs a name!



## twiz454 (Sep 3, 2012)

Now before the discussion even gets started, I don't want to hear anything about the fact I just bought her from Camelot. Yes, prices are marked up, I'm aware. My old TB gelding came from AC4H, so I know all about the "scam" and whatnot. Quite frankly, I don't care, and don't care to hear any arguments about it. I'm just happy that she'll have a nice home with me.

I need name ideas for her. I already decided that her fancy show name (if I take her to one) will be No Depth Perception lol


Anyway, here is her description:

715 BLK/Bay Mare 10 yrs 15.3 hh sweet in the pen right eye gone rode thru W/T/C very well, said loss of eye doesn't slow her down will do anything asked of her. Good girl.

Notes: This pretty TB mare is 10 yours old and stands right around 15.3 hands. She doesn’t seem to notice that her eye is missing and is a great big love. She’s sweet, quiet, friendly, very easy to handle and well behaved. Just a really nice mare


----------



## Wallaby (Jul 13, 2008)

You could cal her Perci? Or Percy - Perci seemed more feminine. Short for Perception? lol
I love the idea of No Depth Perception, that's perfect!

And she's super cute. Congrats!


----------



## crimsonsky (Feb 18, 2011)

maybe something cute like Lefty or Righty (depending on which side you want to emphasize). 

idk why i thought of this but she sparks the thought of Popeye however as she's obviously a lady perhaps you could call her Olive as in Olive Oil?


----------



## twiz454 (Sep 3, 2012)

haha Mel, I hadn't thought of that. Her right eye is gone so I guess she'd be a Lefty. She will be going out with Sam. Is there a famous couple where the male's name is Sam? She could be the female counterpart. 

Perci is cute too! 

I wish I wasn't so sick right now, I'd just go get her myself instead of waiting for a shipper to pick her up next weekend.


----------



## crimsonsky (Feb 18, 2011)

hum... well there's Sam Worthington who was in Avatar. you could give her the female lead's name - Zoe Saldana or Neytiri? 

that's the only Sam that comes to mind right off.


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

Yay im glad you got her! 
I like semi like semi-seeing haha lame i know 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## twiz454 (Sep 3, 2012)

OMG! Never mind! I got it! She will be Leela!


----------



## crimsonsky (Feb 18, 2011)

WIN!!! *does happy dance*


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Wow, she has an absolutely terrific build! No name ideas, I'm awful with names ;-)


----------



## twiz454 (Sep 3, 2012)

equiniphile said:


> Wow, she has an absolutely terrific build! No name ideas, I'm awful with names ;-)


It was her body that really drew me. When I saw that pic I didn't even notice her missing eye


----------



## sapphiresrider (Dec 19, 2011)

Beautiful horse  You must be so proud of her. I think the name Honey would suit, though it's maybe a bit too laid back sounding for a TB


----------



## Failbhe (May 8, 2012)

I LOVE the name Leela for her, lol!!! 

(my cats are Fry and Amy - Fry is a sweet orange boy who's a little on the slow side, and Amy is a little black vixen who knows just how cute she is!)


----------



## Boo Walker (Jul 25, 2012)

Leela it is!


----------



## Adam (Feb 6, 2012)

I had a few ideas, but as I ran them past my wife I got 'the' frown.... so I vote for Leela! (There is a reason I am not allowed to name anything.... LOL)


----------



## Nokotaheaven (Apr 11, 2012)

Haha. About the Sam thing, i don't know of any couples, but there are the brothers Sam and Dean from Supernatural. And Dean was named after his grandmother. But 'Angel' fits her description, in my opinion


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

She's pretty!! This may sound silly but she looks like a Faith or Hope to me. :smile:


----------



## Inga (Sep 11, 2012)

Oh my goodness, I am so happy that you got her. I too thought she was a beautiful girl and at first, didn't even notice the eye. I can't wait to hear how she does for you. I could care less what others think about Camelot, I am glad you saved her. I will continue to hope that all the horses find good homes. 

You know the rescue saying "saving one horse doesn't change the world but it does change the world for that one horse." Good for you for changing her world.


----------



## twiz454 (Sep 3, 2012)

Adam, my hubby wanted to name her Winky.. :/ lol

Inga, I love having and being around the horses that no one else wanted. I've been able to work with some absolute gems because of it. I'm hoping this girl will turn out just as great as the others after some good food and love.


----------



## twiz454 (Sep 3, 2012)

oooh she's an OTTB! Camelot didn't have it listed that she's tattooed. One of their volunteers just sent me a message about her saying this:

Thank you for bailing 715 at Camelot...I am the one that they have ID the tats and try to make contact with past racing contacts...you beat me to Id'ing her but I played with her tat photo and figured out who she was just to tell you







Her registered name is Llanura, she is Pa bred, DOB 5/19/03, by Lord At War out of Porcelana by Czaravich), 36 starts 4-4-10, $56,515, last raced 3/1/08 at Penn Nat..no registered tb foals


So her granddam on her sire's side and grandsire on her dam's side have Northern Dancer in them, making her cousins with my old guy. Her granddam on her dam's side goes straight back to Hoist The Flag.. so that means War Admiral and Man O War. Pretty nifty


----------



## Failbhe (May 8, 2012)

twiz454 said:


> Adam, my hubby wanted to name her Winky.. :/ lol


That sounds exactly like what MY husband would say... 

He's determined that his horse will be named "Bucky" or "Bitey."


----------



## Adam (Feb 6, 2012)

LOL! The wife says 'At least those names are rated PG.'


----------



## twiz454 (Sep 3, 2012)

Adam said:


> LOL! The wife says 'At least those names are rated PG.'



lol I'm not posting the other one he said, it's too naughty.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

She is gorgeous, congrats! Leela is a fantastic name for her!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Nokotaheaven (Apr 11, 2012)

I went to look up your horse on All Breed Pedigree Query. She wasn't listed, but both her parents were. So I added her. Here is her link. Btw, she also goes back to Bold Ruler, the sire of Secretariat 
All Breed Pedigree Query=


----------



## Nokotaheaven (Apr 11, 2012)

Llanura Thoroughbred


----------



## Samstead (Dec 13, 2011)

if you don't mind my asking how did she lose her eye if you know.


----------



## Adam (Feb 6, 2012)

Thats easy, she was running with scissors!


----------



## twiz454 (Sep 3, 2012)

oh hardy har har Adam! 

Samstead, I have no idea. I'm hoping that once she gets here and is 100% mine I can contact JC and they may have info on previous owners. I'd like to know what happened too. It was definitely surgically removed and has been for a little while. Odds are I may have another accident prone horse on my hands.

Nokota, thank you! Is there a way to edit? The volunteer who gave me her info sent me another message a few minutes ago. Her sire is actually Lord At Law instead of Lord At War. Minor mess up lol. Her sire does still go back to Bold Ruler though.


----------



## xeventer17 (Jan 26, 2009)

Awww! I saw her the other day and fell in love too! Can't afford a horse right now, unfortunately, but I'm so glad she's found a good home with you :]

I also love the name Leela. We have a chinchilla named Nibbler


----------



## twiz454 (Sep 3, 2012)

Looks like there is a whole Futurama family on here lol. 

I did a comparison shot with her ancestors.. whatcha think?


----------



## arrowsaway (Aug 31, 2011)

she has such a gorgeous, feminine head. I love her!!! congratulations


----------



## twiz454 (Sep 3, 2012)

Do any of you guys know rules about showing halter with horses that have injuries like this? I know there is a rule against showing a horse that has a genetic conformation fault, but I'm not totally sure about a missing eye. With how she's put together I think she may turn out well at the smaller local shows after she gains weight.


----------



## Emma27 (Feb 3, 2012)

Edited the pedigree for you, should be correct now.
Pedigree


----------



## twiz454 (Sep 3, 2012)

Thank you. And unfortunately, Leela ripped apart her remaining eye Saturday morning and it has to be removed, she was totally blind as soon as she did it. She tore the white from the iris, tore the inner eyelid off, and pulled a large amount of the internals out. While she was calm and trailered well to the vet clinic, after she arrived she did not move in her stall, barely nibbled at the hay that was put in front of her, and was uninterested in the water that was hung beside of her she decided to stand after we walked her to it. I talked to the vet last night and there is no change. She would need a lot of extra special time and care, a safe environment, a place to live that would have no changes in routine, and should not have to undergo moving. My husband and I have two big moves planned within the next couple of years, and even coming from the vet clinic she would have to be moved twice - once to the QT barn to recover, then 2 hours down to where I am. I couldn't put her through the stress, and with time and financial restrains I know I couldn't give her what she needs to have a good quality of life. This is absolutely killing me, but she is scheduled to be put to sleep this morning.


----------



## Failbhe (May 8, 2012)

Oh my gosh, I am so very sorry to hear that. Hugs... :hug:

My first heart horse went blind when she was 23. She was so confused and terrified, and we tried our best to make her feel safe and secure, but she was miserable. I know it's hard and you're hurting like crazy right now - but you're doing the right thing.


----------



## Jore (Dec 4, 2010)

So sorry to hear that!  I came to this thread and was wondering if you had brought her home and if there were new pictures.. not the news that I wanted to hear. You did make the best decision for her though and I'm sure she'll appreciate it.


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

Holy Shamoly ... that is about the saddest thing I've heard... poor girl!

I'm soooo sorry.


----------



## twiz454 (Sep 3, 2012)

I'm just miserable. She would have been such an amazing horse had she not done of the worst things that could have happened.


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

Unbelievable that she could lose not just one but both of her eyes... poor girl .. I just don't know what else to say ...


----------



## arrowsaway (Aug 31, 2011)

Oh my...! I am shocked. I don't know what to say.
I'm so sorry...


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Poor girl, and heartbreaking for you, so so sorry.


----------



## twiz454 (Sep 3, 2012)

Thanks everyone. I will just be focusing on the other OTTBs, and plan on bailing another one out of an auction when I can. I feel like I owe it to her.


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

How awful, i'm so sorry!! :-(


----------



## New_image (Oct 27, 2007)

OH my gosh! What ARE the ods? That is unbelievable... and very heartbreaking. I am very sorry to hear this.


----------



## Nokotaheaven (Apr 11, 2012)

Oh my gosh!!!! I am soo sorry to hear about it!!!!! -MAJOR HUGS-


----------

